# Woohoo i found a food to bribe/reward Smokey with :D



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

So far i'd been unable to bribe smokey with anything, he's just not into different foods (probably from being brought up solely on finch food ¬.¬ )

Lately however he seems to be getting more interested in whatever i'm eating. I was munching on a bag of dried fruit, left the bag on the table to go to the kitchen, came back and he's merrily munching on a bit of dried banana 

Since then he'll pretty much do anything for it. He stepped up onto my brother's finger earlier and sat quite happily preening and singing  It's also helped with getting him out of his cage and for being able to get closer to him.

I've had him for 7 months now and finally feel like we're REALLY making progress! He nearly let me give him scritches earlier but at the last minute decided to chomp down on my finger. He didn't do it hard though, so i think he is coming to realise that i'm not here to hurt him.

Oh yeah, also found out he's 6, not 7 like i thought, and his hatch date is sometime in April, so i've assigned it to my birthday which is also in April 

A good day today


----------



## sardonic smile (Dec 5, 2012)

:clap: way to go!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's great progress.Keep up the good work.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay for you and Smokey!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

He's in a lazy snoozy mood today so haven't been working with him. Cage cleaning day it is!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Yay good for you 

Zippy seems to be regressing in his behaviour and I am seriously thinking of having his wings clipped so I can work with him without him flying off and yelling at me


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaay for you 'N Smokey!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

So glad smokey is coming around.


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

That is awesome! Good for you.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

hysteriauk said:


> Yay good for you
> 
> Zippy seems to be regressing in his behaviour and I am seriously thinking of having his wings clipped so I can work with him without him flying off and yelling at me


I did um and ah a lot at the idea of clipping Smokey's wings but in the end i did it and i'm glad i did. That was about 5 months ago though, i've decided to let them grow out again now. He's a bit raggedy where they're all growing out at different lengths now lol.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Also, it just goes to show that older birds can be tamed and it REALLY does take patience haha!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> I did um and ah a lot at the idea of clipping Smokey's wings but in the end i did it and i'm glad i did. That was about 5 months ago though, i've decided to let them grow out again now. He's a bit raggedy where they're all growing out at different lengths now lol.


I think I will get zippy's done in the New year as I think we need to re bond as he is is getting more independent he is getting more bolshie, he is a head strong little fella and while I admire that quality in him it is starting to become a battle of wills with him lol 

Was it easy to clip smokeys wings yourself ?


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

It was fairly easy for me to cut them myself, but then i have experience of learning how to do it at college (i did vet science and animal management). I got my brother to hold him while i clipped him. Being light coloured helped as it makes it much easier to see blood feathers.

If you're really not sure the best thing to do would be to take him to the vets. Actually, if you know a breeder or a pet shop that does them, that might be an option.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

ahh cool I am going to the pet shop tomorrow as it happens will ask when I am there ,

we are both watching the snow babies programmes on the beeb right now and zippy has been wolf whistling at the penguins lol


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Haha Smokey was talking back to them too, same tv programme 

He's been very quiet the past couple of days, i feel really bad that i've not had much time to spend with my birdies 

Hopefully things will ease off a little over the next day or two


----------

